# So, how did I do?



## LWW (Aug 28, 2008)

I bought it used at age 12 in 1968 for $15.00 plus $2.50 for the meter.

It was my first decent camera and my first 35MM.

I used it until 1980 or so as my sole camera. Kept it in a soft case the entire time (Other than film changes.) and still used it now and then for nostalgic reasons until very a couple years ago.

Anyway, what started out as just cleaning it up cosmetically led to a removal of the leatherette and replacement.

The chrome is all original and has only the tiniest amount of brassing ... maybe 1%.

Glass is clear as new, VF is still very bright, and the shutter is quite accurate other on the 1 second setting. The meter shows within 1/4 stop of my D50.

Forty years of service with under $10.00 of cosmetic restoration hasn't been too bad I guess.

Anybody know of a source for a decent vintage case?






















Thanks in advance.

LWW


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous! Excellent work!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 28, 2008)

i think you got money out of it


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 29, 2008)

You mean you stole it in 1968! $17.50 was a lot more than it's today but still, it's a darn steal! Gorgeous!


----------

